# Software para câmara ip



## fkrueger (17 Jun 2019 às 11:16)

Boas.
Antes de mais peço desculpa se este tópico já foi discutido aqui recentemente, mas só encontro tópicos com cerca de 8/10 anos.
Tenho uma pws e câmara ip instalada no telhado em Armação de Pêra e precisava de um software (de preferência free), que me enviasse um snapshot para um servidor de FTP.

O software da câmara só me permite enviar fotos no mínimo de 15 em 15sg e faz acumulação de fotos, com o nome da mesmas baseado no dia e hora, ficando com centenas de fotos armazenadas no servidor diariamente. Poderia criar um script para ir apagando, mas procuro uma aplicação que me deixe (preferencialmente), escolher o nome do ficheiro e indo copiando sempre por cima do ficheiro anterior.

Para não ocupar muita largura de banda com um live vídeo, a ideia é ter online um time lapse (Ex. 5sg) onde depois na página oficial da câmara iria fazer refresh do snapshot de x em x sg.

Obrigado.
NM


----------



## XtraNO (17 Jun 2019 às 14:01)

Só te posso aconselhar o que eu tenho usado, o Blue Iris. Só que é pago! 
Podes sempre sacar o trial e ver se satisfaz as tuas pretensões.
Cumprimentos


----------

